# Dealing with "bad" kids in my neighborhood



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I am absolutely sick of them and it isn't even summer yet. We came home around 7pm yesterday after I picked up DH from class and three of them were in our yard, jumping off the brick retaining wall and one ran off the front porch. They have no respect for adults, trespass constantly on our property, and hop the back fence and cut through my yard. I have a vegetable garden back there and if they ruin my plants I honestly don't want to know what my reaction will be. I've called the cops several times, but they don't do anything. We've had problems with theft here and I'm pretty sure at least one of them was to blame (and its sad because he's the youngest-I doubt he's even 12 years old). I'm at my wits end here. What should I do?


----------



## Daniel's Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

Have you gone to the parents? They may not be involved enough to know what the kids are doing.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

What do the police say when you call? I would call and report that you have trespassers and vandals on your property and you're afraid for your safety. Maybe that would at least bring them out once to talk to the kids.

Maybe you could figure out a way to make your yard less "friendly" to them?

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. It would stress me out SO MUCH to have strangers walking through my yard like that!









~Julia


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you tried talking to them respectfully and asking them to please not go onto your property when you're not home? Sometimes a little respect can go a long way- they might be willing to respond to a polite request even if they take a "you can't make me do anything!" attitude to pressure or force.


----------



## tracyhos (Aug 27, 2005)

Where are their parents???

We have a kid in the neigborhood that is kind of known to be the "naughty" kid. Not in the same way as situation as yours...but he is older enough than my kids...that if he is outside playing, sometimes we just go in. Or if he is playing in the front of all the houses, we play in our (fenced in) backyard. And vice versa.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Have you tried talking to them respectfully and asking them to please not go onto your property when you're not home? Sometimes a little respect can go a long way- they might be willing to respond to a polite request even if they take a "you can't make me do anything!" attitude to pressure or force.

They've been asked multiple times respectfully to stay off our property. When we arrived home yesterday and caught them once again, I first asked what they were doing. They give you no response and laugh at you. I lost it and told them to stay off our f-ing property or I'm calling the cops-and I was so furious that I DID call the cops. They didn't show up for over 20 minutes and when they did show up the kids were nowhere to be found. "We'll take care of it. Call us again if you need to". Its a joke. This is an inner city neighborhood that is close to some very dangerous streets. Polite is not a part of these kids' vocabularies. Its sad but true. I'm 32 weeks pregnant, I have a 2.5yo and a 20 month old and simply DO NOT have any patience anymore!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tracyhos* 
Where are their parents???

We have a kid in the neigborhood that is kind of known to be the "naughty" kid. Not in the same way as situation as yours...but he is older enough than my kids...that if he is outside playing, sometimes we just go in. Or if he is playing in the front of all the houses, we play in our (fenced in) backyard. And vice versa.

Who knows! These kids are out on the streets well past midnight sometimes and the cops have to come round them up after hours. Most of them don't even live on this street. This is what happens in the summer- all these kids from the REALLY bad neighborhoods come over to our street because some of their friends live here, so you get all kinds of people coming through. Its very frustrating and nearly impossible to control.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I wish I had some good advice. I'd be frustrated too.


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

aw how awful! i think i would get a paintball gun and set up shop in the backyard with some twine set up to trip 'em and then wait...okay i probably wouldn't and my dh would freak out if i did that!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

DO you rent? Possibly say something to the owner of your property.
How about setting up a video camera to catch them in the act and give THAT to police?


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

I was wondering if you rent also, if you do, could you move? Seriously, as much as that is a PITA, I would consider it. If you own, could you build a fence? Even a 4 foot fence in the front could be an effective barrier ~ and it would be even better with a large dog inside the fence!

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## lillydilly (Mar 13, 2008)

Grrrrr! It makes me feel like getting the parents of those kids and .... well, never mind.
Would it maybe, just maybe help if you tried these things... probably not, but these are the ideas that came to my mind, and they're maybe rather silly, but still, here goes.
Put up a very official looking sign saying either:
"Very fierce guard dog patrols this property.. enter at your own risk"
"Security cameras are in operation on this property"

And here's what you could do?
Set up water sprinklers, and turn them on when they come through.

Let them see you taking video of photos of them, even if you aren't really, just the fact that they think you might have them on camera may scare them off?

(My Mum actually put the hose on some kids who were in her yard and cheeking her. The mother came over to complain, and my Mum just innocently said, "Well, I was just watering my garden, so if your kids are in my garden, I just have to assume they want to be watered too!" But that was 30 years ago, when the world was a more innocent place)

Scatter wet chook manure around where they come through? Sorry, couldn't resist. I know you have kids of your own and they should be able to play in the yard too, but could it be there just till these other kids have a bad experience running through it? Would fertilise your lawn then.

Do you have a big burly looking friend who could dress up in an official looking cap and just kind of look like he is patrolling the place next time they come through, if they keep coming through at around the same time? Sometimes all it takes is a clipboard, torch, cap with reflecting strips and black sunnies to look "official".
My son did that once to frighten off some kids who used to harrass our younger son a bit. He put on a cap and blue shirt, and went up to them with a clipboard and started asking their names, and they took off like scared rabbits.

We also had neighbours who actually drove their car across our footpath rather than use their own, and it totally destroyed our lawn. We very politely asked them not to, but made no difference, so we left the hose running one night and turned it into a mud bog hole. They got the hint and our grass grew back.
The only other thing I can think of is to temporarily make your yard into an obstacle course, with things they wouldn't want to steal, but that would be a nuisance for them to dodge... and bark their shins... a few logs and rocks?
Would the owner put a fence up for you at all?
Hope you can get on top of this.
Ah, I get frustrated with vandals who wreck things that others enjoy in public places, so I can imagine how frustrated you must feel with these people ruining your peace in your own place.


----------



## wwinorth (Jul 30, 2005)

They make motion detecting sprinklers. You could hook one up in the yard and they would get soaked. The only problem is they might actually like it!


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Could you:

Move?

Add some lattice work to the top of your fence to make it higher?

Grow some nice PRICKLY plants on both sides of your fence?

Get a dog?


----------



## jaceycat24 (Aug 31, 2005)

if they are on your property i would have no problem hosing them down. i have neighbor thats not bad just annoying we put up a fence to keep her out. she would come over just to hang out. her parents saw no problem with her just inviting herself to our barbecues and we were just too nice to say go home. eventually though i had to say something and her mom now hates us but i now don't have to worry about her coming to my parties. we also have a dog too.
one day we came home and their were teens sitting on my curb. i told them to go to the park. and another time they(different teens) were sitting on the bumber of my car. car was parked on the street. you should have seen their faces when i stopped and said is that your car? no i didn't think so get off of it!







they came an apoligised. i was really surprised. i said look if anything happened to you i would feel horrible so please don't go on my property. we had a few that liked sledding on our yard till i screamed at them too. i must be pretty scarey lol but seriously i would have no problem spraying them with a hose. thats what they deserve.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I think you should point your stereo speakers out the window and crank classical music whenever they come by. Or Barry Manilow.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I am visualizing a very well grounded electric fence around your garden


----------

